# Guitar lessons



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anybody able to recommend a guitar (electric) tuitor in Dubai?


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

furryboots said:


> Anybody able to recommend a guitar (electric) tuitor in Dubai?


Yes! My son-in-law. Australian, professional guitarist and singer, working as a performer and teacher here for the last couple of years. He has a number of children as students currently, but you could certainly talk to him (and he's teaching my daughter too!)
He's on hol in Aus at the moment so I can't ask him for you, but you can call him when he gets back next week... around 3rd/4th?
His name is James and his number is 055 8398727


----------



## avrodamo (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,
We are moving to Dubai in Sep. I am keen for my eldest to carry on with his Guitar lessons. Is your son-in-law still in Dubai, and if so is he doing lessons?
Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread - I saw the "Time to spare, what to do??" thread and really really got me thinking - I would LOVE to play the guitar. Have always wanted, have always said that I would when drunk and listening to music, and I am now almost 30 and never got started.
BUT I would like to do it now.
For starters, would anyone know where to buy one (with some personalised advice at the store?) - I have seen some at Carrefour, but I do not want to buy from there. 

Thanks in Advance
Rgds
Jimi Hendrix wannabe


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to the fish roundabout in deira, it's off sallahudeen road where part of the green line metro is on. There are plenty of places there where you can haggle and get good brands. Mind you the yamaha starter kit isn't too bad


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Go to the fish roundabout in deira, it's off sallahudeen road where part of the green line metro is on. There are plenty of places there where you can haggle and get good brands. Mind you the yamaha starter kit isn't too bad


Thanks ! Though any tips for places where I do not have to venture to Deira would also be welcome (I am scared of driving there)  I live in the Greens so anywhere to the "south" of the Trade Centre roundabout would be welcome as well


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't really know any, mind you there are less than 10 shops there and I ended up getting my ibanez and Marshall amp in a shop in some mall 2 years back


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a music store in Karama Rsinner and one also on JBR's Walk.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

nvm that! should have read the whole thread


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the place is called sadek music, there is one in the madinat and also one upstairs in Dubai mall where I got my acoustic from and are pretty good, good range and price etc. Virgin in MoE also have yammy's that aren't too badly priced.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the pointers !
I will probably go to Virgin.


----------



## pooja_111 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Guitar Teacher*



Anna returning said:


> Yes! My son-in-law. Australian, professional guitarist and singer, working as a performer and teacher here for the last couple of years. He has a number of children as students currently, but you could certainly talk to him (and he's teaching my daughter too!)
> He's on hol in Aus at the moment so I can't ask him for you, but you can call him when he gets back next week... around 3rd/4th?
> His name is James and his number is 055 8398727


Hi.. Im looking for a guitar teacher.. Is James still in Dubai?


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Where is he living? or he has got a music studio?


----------

